# SEC Championship Cook



## 912smoker (Dec 3, 2021)

Anyone cooking tomorrow to prepare for the big game the DAWG victory  ?
I have been told I was doing it pulled beef using Jake's recipe again. Even nicer since chuckies are on sale at Food Lion.

Prediction 
DAWGS.      34
BAMA.        17


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 3, 2021)

I'll definitely be watching. I have to change my stance from the other day. I absolutely hate Bama but need them to win so we can have 2 sec teams in the playoffs. But once the playoffs are set I'm hoping to see Georgia finish as national champions. Don't hear me wrong though......I will not be rooting for Bama tomorrow lol


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 3, 2021)

Hey I completely understand and agree Jake. Go SEC ! I think this is just a primer for the the BIG game !

But need your prediction. Whoever gets the closest gets a free bottle of my hometown, locally made rub and I may even throw in a fresh bottle of cane syrup LOL


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 3, 2021)

912smoker said:


> Hey I completely understand and agree Jake. Go SEC ! I think this is just a primer for the the BIG game !
> 
> But need your prediction. Whoever gets the closest gets a free bottle of my hometown, locally made rub and I may even throw in a fresh bottle of cane syrup LOL


Well I don't think Bama has much of a chance even though I'd like them to win for the sec so I say 28-23 Georgia after a 4th qtr rally by bama


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 3, 2021)

Georgia 27
Baba 10

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 3, 2021)

GA----30
Al Bananas----14

Bear


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 3, 2021)

Ga 34
Al  21


----------



## foamheart (Dec 3, 2021)

Tide By three, in overtime.
2 weeks off, not sure even Burreauxs could beat the Sabin with two weeks off for practice.


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 3, 2021)

foamheart said:


> Tide By three, in overtime.
> 2 weeks off, not sure even Burreauxs could beat the Sabin with two weeks off for practice.




Talking about tomorrow's SEC championship game.  

LET THE BIG DAWG EAT 
UUUURRRRR


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 3, 2021)

912smoker said:


> Talking about tomorrow's SEC championship game.
> 
> LET THE BIG DAWG EAT
> UUUURRRRR



And he's saying Bama by 3 Roll Tide is a Bama thing don't know why.

The Dawgs are the better team this year (yeah I know it's been awhile since that could be said) however can they deal with the pressure?

It would be nice to see them both in the National Championship game but I don't really think it will happen I think Georgia finally wins it don't know by how much don't care I'm a Gators fan 
Gators first but then SEC whoever it is


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 3, 2021)

pineywoods said:


> And he's saying Bama by 3 Roll Tide is a Bama thing don't know why.
> 
> The Dawgs are the better team this year (yeah I know it's been awhile since that could be said) however can they deal with the pressure?
> 
> ...


Yep the Crimson Tide.  But they haven't had 2 weeks off to practice .
And I hope SBIV can handle the heat and the O line can keep their D on their heels !
Daniels is ready if needed to chunk it deep


----------



## forktender (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## smokerjim (Dec 4, 2021)

Bama 42. Ga 38


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 4, 2021)

Well I'm a die hard HOGS fan married to a Bama fan. So, I'll be pulling for Bama. Just hoping for a good game.
Oh and.....WOOOOOOO Pigs Soooooie!
Jim


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 4, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> Bama 42. Ga 38


BOO HISSS LOL


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 4, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Well I'm a die hard HOGS fan married to a Bama fan. So, I'll be pulling for Bama. Just hoping for a good game.
> Oh and.....WOOOOOOO Pigs Soooooie!
> Jim


Understand Jim gotta stay out of the UGGA doghouse but how about a score prediction  ?
All entries postmarked after kickoff will be void and not eligible for prizes lol

And does anyone remember the radio program called "Leonard's Losers " ?
He was a college football prognosticator


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 4, 2021)

Could I get a to go box of the goodies you're smoking?  
I usually don't watch much college football but I'll go 
Bama 38
GA 35
Just cuz Jim needs someone on his side! Lol
Ryan


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 4, 2021)

Picked thru the bin and found 2 that I liked for 3.99 lb ! 






Rubbed 1 with wife's fav coffee rub and 1 with Twisted Q Insane Cracked pepper steak rub and a light coating of Kosmo's cow cover then in the heat on the 1050  @ 225.


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 4, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Could I get a to go box of the goodies you're smoking?
> I usually don't watch much college football but I'll go
> Bama 38
> GA 35
> ...


No sir not with that attitude Ryan hahahaha


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 4, 2021)

912smoker said:


> BOO HISSS LOL


Just hoping my irish dont play one of these teams, couldn't stand another embarrassment


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 4, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> Just hoping my irish dont play one of these teams, couldn't stand another embarrassment


Well at least their coach is already in place


----------



## Cody_Mack (Dec 4, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Well I'm a die hard HOGS fan married to a Bama fan. So, I'll be pulling for Bama. Just hoping for a good game.
> Oh and.....WOOOOOOO Pigs Soooooie!
> Jim



WPS! Indeed

Rick


----------



## dls1 (Dec 4, 2021)

Well, I just placed my wager for GA to win, cover the 6.5 point spread, and exceed the O/U of 48.5.
GA - 31
AL - 20


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 4, 2021)

I agree but should be interesting for sure!


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Dec 4, 2021)

27-13 Georgia.
I’m a notre dame fan stuck in Big 10 country and it’s terrible. I get drug into an argument at least twice a week how the big 10 is so overrated. Everyone up here thinks it’s a better conference the SEC. I usually start the argument out by laughing then the other person will get mad and inform me that my team isn’t even in a conference. Again this is coming from a Notre dame fan (who also understands that they are overrated also)

no smokin for me today suppose to get around 9” of snow, making some salsa instead


----------



## negolien (Dec 4, 2021)

I gotta go

Bama 45
Pugs 35

Oh as a side not for the LSU video.. How's that coach doin in LSU btw? /snicker.... Maybe my fav college coach can class up that gaggle of felons and get them a Championship in the next 5 years. Sadly with everyone throwing poor Kelly under the bus after he spent 12 years working for peanuts coaching a weak team I am a little over ncaaf. The way the internet trolls are goin after him is disgusting and pisses me off. GO IRISH!!!!!!


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 4, 2021)

SmokingUPnorth said:


> 27-13 Georgia.
> I’m a notre dame fan stuck in Big 10 country and it’s terrible. I get drug into an argument at least twice a week how the big 10 is so overrated. Everyone up here thinks it’s a better conference the SEC. I usually start the argument out by laughing then the other person will get mad and inform me that my team isn’t even in a conference. Again this is coming from a Notre dame fan (who also understands that they are overrated also)
> 
> no smokin for me today suppose to get around 9” of snow, making some salsa instead


Don't keep up with ND just read the headlines...and plenty of them lately. 
Snow ?? 
We're in the high 70's here in SE Ga


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 4, 2021)

negolien said:


> I gotta go
> 
> Bama 45
> Pugs 35
> ...


Kelly seems like a good guy and hate to see him wind up LSU buy they made an offer he couldn't refuse and that's the nature of the beast. Money talks.


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 4, 2021)

3 1/2 hrs later with hickory/pecan wood it's at 165 and time to wrap. 
Added 8 oz Kosmo's Brisket mop/8 oz water and back on to she hits 210 or so.








	

		
			
		

		
	
Added some bacon wrapped pickles and cream cheese.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 4, 2021)

Should be a good game!  My prediction for what it’s worth…

GA  38
AL  35


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 4, 2021)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Should be a good game!  My prediction for what it’s worth…
> 
> GA  38
> AL  35


You're on the right side!


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 4, 2021)

And the bacon wrapped spicey pickles are pretty tasty !


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 4, 2021)

Baylor/OSU was a crazy game......pass the pickles


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 4, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Baylor/OSU was a crazy game......pass the pickles


Yes sir just ran out of time didn't they!
Pleasantly surprised on the pickles Jake.
Didn't think I'd like them but anything wrapped in bacon lol

Buckle up its GAME TIME


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!

*Touch**Down*


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 4, 2021)

*Boooo

Crimson Cried Touchdown*


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 4, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> *Boooo
> 
> Crimson Cried Touchdown*


Happened so fast lol


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 4, 2021)

It was a nice play, That dude is fast


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 4, 2021)

Did I mention I hate bama?


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 4, 2021)

Same here. My daughter works at UGA

Chris


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 4, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> Same here. My daughter works at UGA
> 
> Chris


Im a Mississippi State fan. So sick of watching Bama represent the sec west every damn year


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 4, 2021)

I thought you'd be a Vol fan.

Chris


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 4, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> I thought you'd be a Vol fan.
> 
> Chris


Nah vols are my 2nd most hated team lol. I'm originally from mississippi


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 4, 2021)

_TouchDown Dawgs!!!_


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 4, 2021)

Touchdown Bama boo


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 4, 2021)

Searching for a smoked crow recipe.....
you know just in case....


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 4, 2021)

912smoker said:


> Searching for a smoked crow recipe.....
> you know just in case....


Win or lose Georgia will be in playoff....atleast there's that lol


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Dec 4, 2021)

I did not see this score coming.. Sabin is a absolute machine. If Alabama wins. I’m about $126% positive it will be these two playing against. For a national title.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 4, 2021)

SmokingUPnorth said:


> I did not see this score coming.. Sabin is a absolute machine. If Alabama wins. I’m about $126% positive it will be these two playing against. For a national title.


I agree. It certainly won't be cincinnati in the championship lol


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 4, 2021)

Maybe if I stop watching the game Georgia will start playing better.

Geeze
Chris


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Dec 4, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> I agree. It certainly won't be cincinnati in the championship lol


Agree. Happy to see a  smaller school doing well but. It’s a whole different level of competition. I’d say put them up against a top 10 seam in a New Years 6 bowl but not in the playoffs. I know they will make it but no one really wants to see them in there. Probably not even Cincinnati fans if Georgia and bama are both in there.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 4, 2021)

Man, my new neighbor must be from the South. We got maybe an 1.5" of snow and he's out there snowblowing. 

Chris


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 4, 2021)

SmokingUPnorth said:


> Agree. Happy to see a  smaller school doing well but. It’s a whole different level of competition. I’d say put them up against a top 10 seam in a New Years 6 bowl but not in the playoffs. I know they will make it but no one really wants to see them in there. Probably not even Cincinnati fans if Georgia and bama are both in there.


Yep I think they deserve a new years six. Nobody wants to watch a powerhouse school destroy cinci 70-13 in the playoffs. Doubt they can beat whoever they get paired with in any top bowl game either


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 4, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> Man, my new neighbor must be from the South. We got maybe an 1.5" of snow and he's out there snowblowing.
> 
> Chris


That's when we all hit the road lol. 
Gotta go look around


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 4, 2021)

Man Bowers is something else.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 4, 2021)

Yeah he's a beast of a tight end


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 4, 2021)

Let me say it again. Man that Bowers is something else.

Chris

Did I hear it correctly. He's a true freshman.


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 4, 2021)

Yes sir something else and a freshman


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 4, 2021)

Game ain't over if Georgia can get a 3 and out and score on next possession


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 4, 2021)

Or a takeaway even better


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 4, 2021)

They really need a pick six


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 4, 2021)

And we have the best reciever in FBS in Pickins. Been on the  field for 4 plays ??


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 4, 2021)

Looks to me they got the right guy on the field


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 4, 2021)

However this game ends. I'm glad I'm not in Atlanta.

Chris


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 4, 2021)

Oh yeah Bowers is the man and Pickens is the wide out deep man


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 4, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> However this game ends. I'm glad I'm not in Atlanta.
> 
> Chris


I went to the sec championship in Atlanta in 98. Miss st/ vols......that bred my hatred for the vols and Atlanta lol


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 4, 2021)

Methinks this game is history. 

Chris


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 4, 2021)

Probably. We will get to see it again Jan 10 lol


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 4, 2021)

They can still get a pick 6, onside kick for a td to take it to overtime lol


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 4, 2021)

And hopefully with different results lol


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 4, 2021)

Looks like both teams make the playoffs


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 4, 2021)

I suppose Bama and Georgia will trade spots in ranking. I don't expect Michigan to lose tonight so they will stay #2. Means Georgia and Michigan will likely play in semi final


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 4, 2021)

Hopefully it goes like that and we can see these two in the National Championship game


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 4, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> I suppose Bama and Georgia will trade spots in ranking. I don't expect Michigan to lose tonight so they will stay #2. Means Georgia and Michigan will likely play in semi final



Could be a blessing for Georgia


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 4, 2021)

And not sure if Cincinnati will remain in 4th. They may allow it just to shut the people up who have been wanting a non power 5 to go to playoffs


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 4, 2021)

Who are those guys in the Mad Maxx outfits they keep showing?

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 4, 2021)

Well one last antibiotic to drown my sorrows. 

Chris


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 4, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> Well one last antibiotic to drown my sorrows.
> 
> Chris


Guess I'll move on to Michigan/Iowa and have another 6 antibiotics lol


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 4, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Guess I'll move on to Michigan/Iowa and have another 6 antibiotics lol


I better stop watching the Hawkeyes... seems everytime I watch them they choke!

Ryan


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 4, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> I better stop watching the Hawkeyes... seems everytime I watch them they choke!
> 
> Ryan


Yep lol. Things were looking good and now.........well


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 4, 2021)

Well a beatdown as I predicted. And my pulled chuckies had a fowl taste ? Crow maybe ??
But maybe UGA can get it together for THE big game. 
Looks like [email protected] is the winner of a free bottle of rub ! Shoot me PM with your addy and I'll get it out to ya Ryan. 
And thanks for participating  !
Keith


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 4, 2021)

912smoker said:


> Well a beatdown as I predicted. And my pulled chuckies had a fowl taste ? Crow maybe ??
> But maybe UGA can get it together for THE big game.
> Looks like [email protected] is the winner of a free bottle of rub ! Shoot me PM with your addy and I'll get it out to ya Ryan.
> And thanks for participating  !
> Keith




My guess is we will see round two of this. I figure GA and AL will swap spots I don't really see them moving the 13-0 Bearcats ahead of either 1 loss SEC team. That's why I think we will see round 2 of this matchup and them Dawgs are gonna have to play better or Bama play worse for you to like it 
As long as it's an SEC team with the National Title I'm ok with it


----------



## bigfurmn (Dec 4, 2021)

Count your blessings people, I can't change the channel off streaming Bluey for my little guy. Hopefully after he goes to bed I can get some of the Iowa (stinky birds) Michigan (Ann Arbor is a wh**e) game.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Dec 4, 2021)

SEC is a weak conference.


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 4, 2021)

bigfurmn said:


> Count your blessings people, I can't change the channel off streaming Bluey for my little guy. Hopefully after he goes to bed I can get some of the Iowa (stinky birds) Michigan (Ann Arbor is a wh**e) game.


Yep I had to let my granddaughter have my phone to watch videos during the game


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 4, 2021)

bigfurmn said:


> Count your blessings people, I can't change the channel off streaming Bluey for my little guy. Hopefully after he goes to bed I can get some of the Iowa (stinky birds) Michigan (Ann Arbor is a wh**e) game.


Understand. I currently have 4 teenagers. Since the vasectomy I've been able to watch anything I want lol


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 4, 2021)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> SEC is a weak conference.


I agree. No talent in sec


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Dec 4, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> I agree. No talent in sec



Dude, PSU (who I am not a fan of) beat Auburn no problem. Alabama went to 4 OTs with Auburn. ESPN literally owns SEC (look it up - you won’t and still say how great the SEC is). It doesn’t take much of a brain to figure out why SEC is pushed so hard. 

Also, Georgia beat GT 45-0. Notre Dame beat GT 55-0. ND SOS is 25 while Georgia SOS is 49. Both have one loss. Georgia will make the playoff no problem based on what I said above.


----------



## negolien (Dec 4, 2021)

HAHAHAH I was pretty close...Well we'll see how this shakes things up for the Irish. I hope they don't make the 4 cause I' am pretty sure it would be a beat down.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 4, 2021)

912smoker said:


> Well a beatdown as I predicted. And my pulled chuckies had a fowl taste ? Crow maybe ??
> But maybe UGA can get it together for THE big game.
> Looks like [email protected] is the winner of a free bottle of rub ! Shoot me PM with your addy and I'll get it out to ya Ryan.
> And thanks for participating  !
> Keith


Woo Hoo!! Even a blind squirrel finds an acorn once in awhile!

Thanks Keith! It's greatly appreciated!

Ryan


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 4, 2021)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> Dude, PSU (who I am not a fan of) beat Auburn no problem. Alabama went to 4 OTs with Auburn. ESPN literally owns SEC (look it up - you won’t and still say how great the SEC is). It doesn’t take much of a brain to figure out why SEC is pushed so hard.
> 
> Also, Georgia beat GT 45-0. Notre Dame beat GT 55-0. ND SOS is 25 while Georgia SOS is 49. Both have one loss. Georgia will make the playoff no problem based on what I said above.


Cool story


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 4, 2021)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> SEC is a weak conference.



Yep of course they are that's why 12 of the last 20 years a SEC team has won the National Championship. I know your conference has all of 2 during the last 20 years and your team has none since before you were born. PSU beat Auburn by 8 wouldn't exactly call that a blow out. Auburn and Alabama is a huge rivalry game maybe PSU doesn't have any of those but most of the time you can throw out who the better team is, what the records are, and about everything else when they play each other.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Dec 5, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> I absolutely hate Bama but need them to win so we can have 2 sec teams in the playoffs.


Well Jake, you got your wish...


----------



## greatfx1959 (Dec 5, 2021)

41-24.................Roll Tide


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 5, 2021)

Let's have a moment of silence for Cincinnati as they are officially playing Bama in the semi finals. I have a feeling this will be the one and only year we ever see a non power five school in the playoffs lol


----------



## Cody_Mack (Dec 5, 2021)

Soooo tired of this yearly debate. College football remains the only major sport in the free world without a tournament! Go Bearcats! LOL


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 5, 2021)

Cody_Mack said:


> Soooo tired of this yearly debate. College football remains the only major sport in the free world without a tournament! Go Bearcats! LOL



With as many teams and conferences as there are and the fact they can't play everyday like basketball and baseball they would be playing well into the summer if the champions of every conference played each other.
Should they add a few more teams probably but remember that's more games and a longer season


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 5, 2021)

I'd like to see an 8 team playoff. Would add a couple weeks to football and also allow some smaller schools the opportunity to prove themselves. Cincinnati got thrown to the wolves and nothing will be proven except that they don't belong


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 5, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> I'd like to see an 8 team playoff. Would add a couple weeks to football and also allow some smaller schools the opportunity to prove themselves. Cincinnati got thrown to the wolves and nothing will be proven except that they don't belong


And would also be a windfall for the networks , schools and recruiting !


----------



## foamheart (Dec 5, 2021)

pineywoods said:


> And he's saying Bama by 3 Roll Tide is a Bama thing don't know why.
> 
> The Dawgs are the better team this year (yeah I know it's been awhile since that could be said) however can they deal with the pressure?
> 
> ...



 Roll Tide roll. around the bowl and down the hole, roll tide roll. 

Old school. Its been LSU vs Alabama since God made dirt. But Sabin wears all those rings for a reason.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 5, 2021)

Well hopefully the Dawgs and da Tide take care of business and we get a rematch of yesterdays game and we'll see if GA plays better or if AL has another game like yesterday in them. Either way it would be another SEC National Champion


----------



## smokin peachey (Dec 28, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Im a Mississippi State fan. So sick of watching Bama represent the sec west every damn year


How’s the liberty bowl going for you 

 TNJAKE


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 28, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> How’s the liberty bowl going for you
> 
> TNJAKE


Lost 14 players to covid protocol so not good


----------



## smokin peachey (Dec 28, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Lost 14 players to covid protocol so not good


Guess they should’ve taken 

 yankee2bbq
 ’s covid shot


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 28, 2021)

I 


smokin peachey said:


> Guess they should’ve taken
> 
> yankee2bbq
> ’s covid shot


I agree I'm on about my 8th booster tonight and I feel fine


----------



## smokin peachey (Dec 28, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> I
> 
> I agree I'm on about my 8th booster tonight and I feel fine


After this recent fumble you might want a double


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 28, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> After this recent fumble you might want a double


Both starting tackles are out. Rogers has no protection. He had a phenomenal season. Broke all of Dak Prescott's records and ended up with 2nd most passing yards in college football. He's a sophomore. Next season will be better


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 28, 2021)

Yep no covid here... just took my booster shot!








So guess I was better off watching Green Acres than the game! Lol

Ryan


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 28, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Yep no covid here... just took my booster shot!
> 
> View attachment 520408
> 
> ...


Green acres is the place to be......


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 28, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Green acres is the place to be......


Maybe you could be like Sargeant Schultz and see nothing...as far as your game is concerned! Guess what's on now lol!

Ryan


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 28, 2021)

The SEC is not doing well at all in these Bowl games hopefully they step it up

Did you see the 6'9" 380 pound running back for Minnesota yikes he's actually an offensive lineman but they had him line up at running back and he got the ball and scored. It looked like an adult playing with a bunch of kids. I don't think any WV player really wanted to hit him 
If your old like me you might remember William "The Fridge" Perry lining up in the backfield but he was under 300 if I remember correctly and was certainly not 6'9"


----------



## yankee2bbq (Dec 29, 2021)

pineywoods said:


> The SEC is not doing well at all in these Bowl games hopefully they step it up
> 
> Did you see the 6'9" 380 pound running back for Minnesota yikes he's actually an offensive lineman but they had him line up at running back and he got the ball and scored. It looked like an adult playing with a bunch of kids. I don't think any WV player really wanted to hit him
> If your old like me you might remember William "The Fridge" Perry lining up in the backfield but he was under 300 if I remember correctly and was certainly not 6'9"


1985 Chicago Bears Superbowl.  Da Bears were on the goalline and The Fridge scored a touchdown lined up as the running back


smokin peachey said:


> Guess they should’ve taken
> 
> yankee2bbq
> ’s covid shot


True. CDC now recommends it.


TNJAKE said:


> I agree I'm on about my 8th booster tonight and I feel fine


You da man!


Brokenhandle said:


> Yep no covid here... just took my booster shot!
> 
> View attachment 520408
> 
> ...


Good choice in Irish whiskey. 
How you like it?


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 29, 2021)

yankee2bbq said:


> 1985 Chicago Bears Superbowl.  Da Bears were on the goalline and The Fridge scored a touchdown lined up as the running back
> 
> True. CDC now recommends it.
> 
> ...


I do like it. Was surprised our liquor store had it. I don't remember alot of things but I remember that play with da fridge like it was yesterday!

Ryan


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 29, 2021)

pineywoods said:


> The SEC is not doing well at all in these Bowl games hopefully they step it up
> 
> Did you see the* 6'9" 380 pound running back *for Minnesota yikes he's actually an offensive lineman but they had him line up at running back and he got the ball and scored. It looked like an adult playing with a bunch of kids. I don't think any WV player really wanted to hit him
> If your old like me you might remember William "The Fridge" Perry lining up in the backfield but he was under 300 if I remember correctly and was certainly not 6'9"




LOL---That's even bigger than the Eagle's "Mailata", from Australia. (6'8"--360 pounds)
If these guys get any bigger, they're gonna need 4 legs!!

Bear


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 29, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---That's even bigger than the Eagle's "Mailata", from Australia. (6'8"--360 pounds)
> If these guys get any bigger, they're gonna need 4 legs!!
> 
> Bear


Jordan Davis ran one in for UGA  this yr.
6'6 and 340 lbs. Crazy

Keith


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 29, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Don't hear me wrong though......I will not be rooting for Bama tomorrow lol



I hate Bama too Jake, but I had to put a small bet on them at -13.5. RAY


----------



## negolien (Dec 30, 2021)

I can't wait for the Irish Bowl game O.o sigh.. The joys of trying to get recruits at schools with morals clauses LOL.so sad.... I also kinda got turned off by the trolls throwing kelly under the bus for leaving N.D. to try and get a bowl Championship before he retires. As for the covid... Aaron Rodgers was playing the next week along with 99.9% of the other NFL players that tested pos most being vaxd /shrug ...


----------



## yankee2bbq (Dec 30, 2021)

negolien said:


> I can't wait for the Irish Bowl game O.o sigh.. The joys of trying to get recruits at schools with morals clauses LOL.so sad.... I also kinda got turned off by the trolls throwing kelly under the bus for leaving N.D. to try and get a bowl Championship before he retires. As for the covid... Aaron Rodgers was playing the next week along with 99.9% of the other NFL players that tested pos most being vaxd /shrug ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know it!!
We’ll see what the Irish can do! ND is my team!


----------



## greatfx1959 (Dec 30, 2021)

“oderint dum metuant”   :)


----------

